# Picture of your Offshore Boat



## bvoss_12 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello all. I just bought a new boat and cannot wait to get her wet. I know this has been done before, but it is always 2cool to see everyone's boat...Feel free to share! 

My girl, Daze Off, is a 2010 Scout Abaco 350 w/Twin 350 Yamahas


----------



## curious (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice boat. Congratulations.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Kewl. I'd have already spent a night aboard her if she was mine!


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Easy Money


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

The name is "Jealousy". Don't be a hater now. Think I'll give her a little spit and shine this weekend.


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

26 ft century w/ twin 130 yamaha's. Double shot is the name. Dad and me did a overhaul on it, And no I don't pull it with the nissan. Lol


----------



## BlueHorizon (Jun 6, 2011)

35' Scarab.. Parrot Party


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

*My offshore tub.*

She's a 28' Whitewater. This was taken the day I went to test drive her. Lots of improvements since then. The "T-II" has been a good girl so far. Lots of good days out yonda over the horizon.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

bvoss_12 said:


> Hello all. I just bought a new boat and cannot wait to get her wet. I know this has been done before, but it is always 2cool to see everyone's boat...Feel free to share!
> 
> My girl, Daze Off, is a 2010 Scout Abaco 350 w/Twin 350 Yamahas


VERY nice boat!!! Congratulations.


----------



## jfbattagl (Aug 6, 2005)

*28.4 Intrepid*

New boat.


----------



## bvoss_12 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Thank You*

Thanks everyone for the congrats and the posts!


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

97 mako 252 twin oceanrunner 200's


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

*32' Blackfin*

Twin Detroits


----------



## Ledfoot2 (Dec 20, 2011)

2002 Cape Horn 24OS

Hopefully I will have some pictures with great catches on it soon!


----------



## tunaCRAZY (Apr 29, 2009)

*Doin' it Deep*

Doin' it Deep


----------



## Stephen Hallmark (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Stephen Hallmark (Dec 22, 2009)

Stephen Hallmark said:


>


I guess I do not know how to post pictures!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

bvoss_12 said:


> Hello all. I just bought a new boat and cannot wait to get her wet. I know this has been done before, but it is always 2cool to see everyone's boat...Feel free to share!
> 
> My girl, Daze Off, is a 2010 Scout Abaco 350 w/Twin 350 Yamahas


You'll have to let me know how you like the Abaco. I looked hard at one before I bought my Pursuit. Let me know how it rides, or better yet, take me fishing. :cheers:

B


----------



## lawyer_80 (Jun 24, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> You'll have to let me know how you like the Abaco. I looked hard at one before I bought my Pursuit. Let me know how it rides, or better yet, take me fishing. :cheers:
> 
> B


Come on down! she is in Port A...We plan on tearing it up this year!!!


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

My Dusky 256, last year with this boat! Gonna be moving up to the 33' Dusky!!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I hope to be out there more often. Good look to everyone this year!


----------



## Bottom-Feeder (Jun 29, 2010)

sotexhookset said:


> The name is "Jealousy". Don't be a hater now. Think I'll give her a little spit and shine this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 448309


NICE BOAT! Needs some work though. :cheers:


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Sugar Mama, 2007 23' Trophy w/a with 250 Verado. 
Bought her in Virginia new.










I've had some great times on her!


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

Bluewater


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

32 Ocean Master (originally a 31) that we heavily modified with a diesel and an extra foot 










Brand new boat we just put in the water yesterday! 28 footer that we just found the hull on and did a complete build. it's only a 28 footer, but we put a cummins C series in it and it's pretty fast.


----------



## ihart (May 21, 2010)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## sbs5950 (Apr 3, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

*38 Fountain "Bill Me" for sale too*

Headed out in Poco last year.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

A few pics of Shredded Evidence


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

*Need better pics*

1993 Hatteras 46


----------



## Hotwater (May 4, 2010)

*29 Ocean Runner*

Here is my 2010 29 ocean runner, can't wait to get it back out there.


----------



## Capt Rebait (Dec 20, 2011)

25 1/2' Seacat with twin 130 yamahas. just picked her up in September


----------



## S Mac (Sep 28, 2011)

*Back in business*

Just took delivery on Saturday


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

26' Regulator Classic


----------



## curious (Apr 5, 2006)

My 29' Fountain, taking a nap.


----------



## markexcg (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice boat. let me know how she rides. I just looked at a 29' Scout.


----------



## SaLtLiFe (Feb 6, 2011)

Resting at Lake Travis


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Taking possession in Miami. If the weather would cooperate I could take some new pics.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

Lot's of beautiful boats!!!


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

2008 33T Contender


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

KevinA said:


> 2008 33T Contender


I feel like a little kid after seeing this boat...my old dog at rest in SPI


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

2011 Sea Hunt Gamefish 25, Clear Lake Tx


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

2008 Pro-Kat


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

31' Contender, Twin 250 four strokes. 

Dont need a name to catch fish.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Here is my little boat...not big but she can catch fish!

25' SeaCraft powered by twin 175's


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*LOL*



Konan said:


> 31' Contender, Twin 250 four strokes.
> 
> Dont need a name to catch fish.


That Boat Looks slow there my buddy. And the Name should be "No Slack'n" or "Slack'n Off"


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

2006 26' Cape Horn. 250 Etecs. We call her Play-n-Hooky


----------



## Rinker246 (Aug 2, 2007)

*My new ride 34' Baja*

:smile:


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

BIG PAPPA said:


> That Boat Looks slow there my buddy. And the Name should be "No Slack'n" or "Slack'n Off"


1.6 MPG

or

1.0 MPG

??????????????

We will tow you in on the ride back from Perdido Big Pappa.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Love you too Blainer*



Konan said:


> 1.6 MPG
> 
> or
> 
> ...


I was just Kiddin there my buddy. And I would never run off and leave yall.
we'll just cruise slow and easy all the way out and back. There's always room for you and your Ms's on my Rig. Do you remember this picture??
The A.J. your better half caught?


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

I just like to give you $hit, and yea i remember that one. She reminds me ofton! 

I am ready to move back south for good! Perdido is on my radar


----------



## Fishhog (Jan 10, 2005)

*My Pillager Chariot !*

My significant "other" as I am told by my spouse.


----------



## bvoss_12 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks all for the great posts!!! Anyone fishing this weekend?


----------



## WhiteStar (Aug 4, 2005)

Getting Ready to get 2012 started, its getting a bottom job now.


----------



## WhiteStar (Aug 4, 2005)

Pic


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

My Glacierbay Cat! Twin Suzukis DF150. I love this boat!:an5:


----------



## aero (Feb 23, 2005)

*25' Fountain*

My cc Fountain.


----------



## bvoss_12 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Bay Harbor*



WhiteStar said:


> Pic


Cazadora - I live in the same neighborhood down in AP...let me know when you head offshore and we can buddy boat.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

WhiteStar said:


> Pic


Love it! What brand?


----------



## 2Beez (Jun 9, 2010)

The new ride!! Beez


----------



## Load&Go (Jul 16, 2004)

My 08 31 Competition W/twin 300 Verados


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> Love it! What brand?


That's a 41' Albemarle. Sweet looking boat!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

**** - what dreams are made of.


----------



## crazytripp (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## REEL NAUTI offshore (Dec 17, 2010)

My Wellcraft 35 CCF trip 250 Yamahammas




























And she always gets us here and back safely!


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

*3000 vector Hydra-Sport 2001*

2001 30' Vector Hydra-Sports..


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Not mine but since my brother in law doesn't post here I'll put the picture up. Sea trial'd the boat at Legendary Marine in Destin Saturday. Boat should be here by next weekend. Great trip and Legendary marine was by far the most impressive dry stack I've ever seen in my life. 

2007 OS 335


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Kenner21 said:


> Not mine but since my brother in law doesn't post here I'll put the picture up. Sea trial'd the boat at Legendary Marine in Destin Saturday. Boat should be here by next weekend. Great trip and Legendary marine was by far the most impressive dry stack I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> 2007 OS 335


Nice ride. Glad to see y'all found what you were looking for. Great boats.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks David,. we're excited to get her all rigged out and on the water. A/C and berths will be very welcome for overnighters.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Kenner21 said:


> Not mine but since my brother in law doesn't post here I'll put the picture up. Sea trial'd the boat at Legendary Marine in Destin Saturday. Boat should be here by next weekend. Great trip and Legendary marine was by far the most impressive dry stack I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> 2007 OS 335


Now THAT'S a nice boat.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> Now THAT'S a nice boat.


:dance: Ran 49 mph with 5 people and half tank of gas. Wanted to see how the boat would handle some chop but of course it was flat as a lake.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Told you the 250s were plenty!!! I'm going to slap a pair of the new 300s on mine next year. Should be sweet.


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

*36 Contender*

Here she is.....


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

KevinA said:


> 2008 33T Contender


That rig is finer than frog hair!


----------



## SaltNLine (Jun 7, 2004)




----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

I like muy loco!!!


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

papotanic36 said:


> I like muy loco!!!


Appreciate that there Bill, you need to show off that 36 Invincible you got there....


----------



## dustym (Aug 5, 2010)

*my first boat*

2500 hydrasport w/ 2006 200 zukes. boat payments on a ramen noodle budget, but its where the priorities are.


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

Heres a couple old ones of mine about a year ago when I bought it. Ranger 250C. Changed a few things up on it and added some. Need to snap some updated pics.


----------



## REEL NAUTI offshore (Dec 17, 2010)

That's a good lookin goat you got there cgmorgan!


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

REEL NAUTI offshore said:


> That's a good lookin goat you got there cgmorgan!


Thanks


----------



## BigSpeck09 (May 29, 2009)

1993 Luhrs 320 Tournament - Betty Lee - Just bought her several months ago out of Port A and busy getting her ready to fish.


----------



## LaserLine (May 1, 2011)

My 31 Contender Fisharound. We're having the time of our life. My whole family loves it.


----------



## Fishspert (Dec 5, 2011)

Not my boat, but thats this is the one I spend my summers fishing on. Topaz 39


----------



## Mahibosa (Sep 27, 2009)

My sled..a 1986 33' Egg Harbor


----------



## J B (Oct 17, 2006)

2005 28 Lhurs Express Grand kids love it.


----------

